# How many 5 stars to raise driver rating ???



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I know... I know... Your rating doesn't mean anything anyway, right ?

Still though, even if nobody else cares, I kind of like to go straight to my ratings every Friday, to see if I have all 5stars, and if my ratings have went up by .01...

It seems though, that I can get like 50 or more five stars, and my overall rating (for the last 500 trips) doesn't budge.
Recently, my percentage breakdown even changed from 97% 5 star, 3% 4 stars, and 1% 1 stars, to 98%, 2%, and 0%... And my overall rating still hasn't budged ?

How many 5 stars does one have to get to raise their ratings ?


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

It's just averages of the last 500 trip so you gotta do the math...


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Joshua J said:


> It's just averages of the last 500 trip so you gotta do the math...


I'm good with basic math, but not sure how to setup the equasion ?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

If your 2% are close to been dropped then your rating should see a surge. 
If your 2% are recent, let’s say your 4 stars are number 425, you got to do 424 5 star rides before those 4 stars start dropping. 
So, no your rating is gonna stay the same for some time. Provided you get all 5 stars which is unlikely. 
The longest 5 star streak I’ve had is 76 in a row in the 3.5 years at this.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

If you've been driving for a while with over 500 rated trip, it will take a LOT of consistent 5* trips to move your rating up even .01. 

Here are all my weeks going back to January. 98 5* streak going since mid January and my rating finally went up .01 about a week ago.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Grand said:


> Basic math equaTion - add up your last 500 ratings and divide by 500.


I understand this, but to the best of my knowledge, their is no way to see the exact rating for your last 500 rated trips, to do this on your own ?



daave1 said:


> If you've been driving for a while with over 500 rated trip, it will take a LOT of consistent 5* trips to move your rating up even .01.
> 
> Here are all my weeks going back to January. 98 5* streak going since mid January and my rating finally went up .01 about a week ago.


Okay yes. This sounds about right. So I guess the answer is probably somewhere around 80 to 100, 5 star trips ? Which seems to take me about 2 months to get.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> I understand this, but to the best of my knowledge, their is no way to see the exact rating for your last 500 rated trips, to do this on your own ?
> 
> Okay yes. This sounds about right. So I guess the answer is probably somewhere around 80 to 100, 5 star trips ? Which seems to take me about 2 months to get.


Each ride you complete drops the oldest rated trip, chances are it's a 5 star trip. You need old bad ratings to fall and replaced by 5 stars

If a 5 star falls off and replaced by a 5 star it does nada


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> I understand this, but to the best of my knowledge, their is no way to see the exact rating for your last 500 rated trips, to do this on your own ?
> 
> Okay yes. This sounds about right. So I guess the answer is probably somewhere around 80 to 100, 5 star trips ? Which seems to take me about 2 months to get.


Yep... But get a 4* or lower and your rating will drop by .01 right away.

The only way it will really move upward for long term drivers is when your old ratings cycle out of the most recent 500 (ie. that 1* star rating you got 6 months ago from the a-hole you picked up at WalMart) and you're able to replace it with a 5* from a recent ride.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Also if you get 1 star..
The way Uber remove it..
They will decrease it overtime to 2 stars.. 3 stars.. 4 stars..
Get over 3,000 trips.. at that point.. you dont care about rating anymore..
Pax can rate me whatever.. my rating wont change lol

Overtime, your attitude and driving will change..
I'm more relax now than when I first started..
I dont rush to pax..
If I need to pee..
You guessed it right..
I pee first.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> I understand this, but to the best of my knowledge, their is no way to see the exact rating for your last 500 rated trips, to do this on your own ?
> 
> Okay yes. This sounds about right. So I guess the answer is probably somewhere around 80 to 100, 5 star trips ? Which seems to take me about 2 months to get.


Your current rating IS your exact rating of your last 500 rated trips. Not sure if I'm understanding correctly what you're asking...

Also, if you have more than 500 rated trips, your rating could go up today if an old 1-2* rating falls off and is replaced by a 5*.

If you have less than 500 lifetime ratings, it's much easier to calculate how many 5 * ratings it will take to move the dial.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When you take your next trip the trip that was 500 trips ago will fall off. If you receive a five star and the trip that was 500 trips ago was a one star then your rating will increase by .01.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> When you take your next trip the trip that was 500 trips ago will fall off. If you receive a five star and the trip that was 500 trips ago was a one star then your rating will increase by .01.


It would be closer to 0.02 If its a one star


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It would be closer to 0.02 If its a one star


Actually it's .008. In 500 trips the maximum number of stars is 2500. If you complete a five star trip and a one star trip falls off you have increased your total number of stars by four.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Actually it's .0016. In 500 trips the maximum number of stars is 2500. If you complete a five star trip and a one star trip falls off you have increased your total number of stars by four. Four divided by 2500 is .0016. So it would take at least six trips to raise your rating by a full .01.


My bad I did this a while ago but misremembered the result and now think it's 0.008

If you have a 4.8 stars avg over 500 trips, multiply 4.8 by 500. That gives you 2400 total stars.

Take a single 1 star trip away and add a 5 star trip 2404 divided by 500 trips

What am I doing wrong? Lol

Regardless it's more important that the bad rating needs to fall off and replaced with a 5 star, where ever that bad rating is in the queue


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> My bad I did this a while ago but misremembered the result and now think it's 0.008
> 
> If you have a 4.8 stars avg over 500 trips, multiply 4.8 by 500. That gives you 2400 total stars.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a 0.008 increase when a one star is replaced with a five star.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Actually it's .008. In 500 trips the maximum number of stars is 2500. If you complete a five star trip and a one star trip falls off you have increased your total number of stars by four.


Okay, you get the prize for actually setting of this equasion correctly ☺

I just needed to see this in print to wrap my head around it...

But also as has been mentioned, if you replace a 5* with another 5*, it does nothing. So you need to keep getting 5* ratings until you bump a "less than" 5* off of the list, with a 5*.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Okay, you get the prize for actually setting of this equasion correctly ☺
> 
> I just needed to see this in print to wrap my head around it...
> 
> But also as has been mentioned, if you replace a 5* with another 5*, it does nothing. So you need to keep getting 5* ratings until you bump a "less than" 5* off of the list, with a 5*.


Correct.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mr. Owl how many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Mr. Owl how many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?
> View attachment 219419


Depends on the licker.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fishchris said:


> I know... I know... Your rating doesn't mean anything anyway, right ?
> 
> Still though, even if nobody else cares, I kind of like to go straight to my ratings every Friday, to see if I have all 5stars, and if my ratings have went up by .01...
> 
> ...


Strictly speaking, each rating below 5 stars does damage to your rating, that is impossible to completely negate to get back to a perfect 5. However here is the number of 5 star ratings it takes to cancel out a lower rating while trying to hit these lower goals.

You need this many rides to cancel out each sub 5 rating

With a goal of a rating of 4.6

4 star rating, you need TWO 5 star rides
3 star rating, you need FIVE 5 star rides
2 star rating, you need SEVEN 5 star rides
1 star rating, you need NINE 5 star rides

For a goal of 4.8

4 star rating, you need FIVE 5 star rides
3 star rating, you need NINE 5 star rides
2 star rating, you need FOURTEEN 5 star rides
1 star rating, you need NINTEEN 5 star rides

For a goal of 4.9
to cancel out
4 star rating, you need TEN 5 star rides
3 star rating, you need NINETEEN 5 star rides
2 star rating, you need THIRTY 5 star rides
1 star rating, you need FOURTY 5 star rides

So really for every bad rating you get you need to spend half a day to an entire weekend to undo the damage of one rider, depending on what rating goal you are trying to hit.


----------



## Mart (10 mo ago)

Fishchris said:


> I know... I know... Your rating doesn't mean anything anyway, right ?
> 
> Still though, even if nobody else cares, I kind of like to go straight to my ratings every Friday, to see if I have all 5stars, and if my ratings have went up by .01...
> 
> ...


On average you will find only 60% to 70% will leave a rating


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mart said:


> On average you will find only 60% to 70% will leave a rating


He's not likely to reply.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> How many 5 stars does one have to get to raise their ratings ?


I never really did the math on it… I maintain a very high rating but it’s only because I’m very choosy about the market I drive; I avoid ghettos and shuffle all nonsense.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> He's not likely to reply.


LOL, shit I just noticed that timeline too. Oh well, I still get to leave some good advice for the new newbs to chew on. 😃


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Doncha wish you didn't sleep through that Statistics class?

/


----------

